

Quora and a bad user experience - natex
http://www.jillesvangurp.com/2012/09/12/quora-and-a-bad-user-experience/

======
tzaman
I could pretty much sign under this post as well. Never understood why people
even bother with quora, since StackOverflow&co. is free and far more easier to
get going.

